

What are those structures on 111 gigapixel photo of Sevilla? - szeldon

Hi,<p>There's a great picture of Sevilla (111 gigapixel http://www.sevilla111.com/default_en.htm) containing an interesting structure (http://imageshack.us/g/822/sevilla2e.jpg/). It seems like some kind of wind breakwater but for wind. I haven't seen anything like this before and I'd like to ask you about any info on this subject.<p>Thanks in advance,
szeldon
======
szeldon
Clickable link to structure's photo:
<http://imageshack.us/g/822/sevilla2e.jpg/>

------
ctingom
Clickable link: <http://www.sevilla111.com/default_en.htm>

